# Festplatte verschlüsseln per Cryptsetup und LVM - Probleme

## Gladdle

Hallo Leute, ich habe nach folgendem Tutorial versucht die HDD zu verschlüsseln: https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?id=21933

Ich bin beim Punkt 

```
lvcreate -L1024M -nSWAP GENTOO
```

 und dann heisst es aber 

```
Volume group "GENTOO" not found
```

 Was mache ich falsch?

EDIT: Problem gelöst: Der obrige Fehler ist im Tutorial, anstatt 

```
vgcreate vg /dev/mapper/MAIN
```

 muss es 

```
vgcreate GENTOO /dev/mapper/MAIN
```

 heissen.Last edited by Gladdle on Mon Aug 06, 2012 11:38 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute, ich habe nach folgendem Tutorial versucht die HDD zu verschlüsseln: https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?id=21933

 

Ich sehe da keine vollständige Anleitung für ein cryptsetup/lvm-Setup. Was hast Du denn vor? Untendrunter ein cryptsetup verschlüsseltes Device und darauf ein lvm einrichten? Oder unten das lvm und im lvm verschlüsseln?

Ich bin jetzt in der Arch-Struktur nicht ganz so firm, aber das scheint mir ein eher passendes HOWTO zu sein: https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Festplatte_verschl%C3%BCsseln

----------

## Gladdle

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Ich sehe da keine vollständige Anleitung für ein cryptsetup/lvm-Setup. Was hast Du denn vor? Untendrunter ein cryptsetup verschlüsseltes Device und darauf ein lvm einrichten? Oder unten das lvm und im lvm verschlüsseln?

  Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe keine Ahnung, ich will nur nicht das alle die Daten einsehen können wenn ich das NB mal verliere oder es geklaut wird. Deshalb habe ich mir ein Tutorial gesucht das das komplette System verschlüsselt und das per Passwort (nicht per Schlüsseldatei).

Der obrige Fehler ist im Tutorial, anstatt 

```
vgcreate vg /dev/mapper/MAIN
```

 muss es 

```
vgcreate GENTOO /dev/mapper/MAIN
```

 heissen.

----------

## Gladdle

Grub ist nun eingestellt, der kernel ist gebacken, aber ich versteh das mit dem initrd / initramfs nicht. Wie richte ich das unter einem normalen kernel (gentoo 3.5.0) ein? Was bedeuted die Datei System.map?

----------

## cryptosteve

Als Beispiel:

```
title=Gentoo Linux (3.2.6-gentoo-stv-rev-1b)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel dolvm root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc crypt_root=/dev/sda2 real_root=/dev/mapper/cryptvg-root

initrd=/boot/initramfs
```

dolvm = LVM erkennen und aktivieren

crypt_root = auf dieser Partition liegt das LVM mit verschlüsseltem Inhalt

real_root = dort liegt das eigentliche Root, in diesem Falle in einem entschlüsselten lvm

----------

## Gladdle

Mir geht es eher um dieses Script: 

```
initrd=/boot/initramfs
```

 Woher bekomme ich dies wenn ich keinen genkernel verwende?

EDIT: Ich habe in der /usr/scr/linux/.config folgenden Eintrag gefunden: 

```
CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""
```

 Was muss ich da eintragn um ein Scrip zu bekommen?

----------

## cryptosteve

Zur Erstellung einer initramfs brauchst Du mkinitramfs - low-level tool for generating an initramfs image

Wobei ich mich jetzt ernsthaft frage, warum Du auf genkernel verzichtest, wenn Du nicht weisst, wie Du eine initramfs baust. genkernel ist genau für diese Zielgruppe gedacht. Ohne Genkernel nachbauen kannst Du später immer noch.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nachtrag: Einer der ersten Treffer, die google zum Thema auswirft: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Initramfs

----------

## Josef.95

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Wobei ich mich jetzt ernsthaft frage, warum Du auf genkernel verzichtest, wenn Du nicht weisst, wie Du eine initramfs baust. genkernel ist genau für diese Zielgruppe gedacht. Ohne Genkernel nachbauen kannst Du später immer noch.

 

Vermutlich ist vielen Leuten nicht bekannt, das man mithilfe der genkernel Scripte auch einfach nur ein initramfs erstellen lassen kann, ohne sich den kompletten Kernel mit genkernel bauen zu lassen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, genkernel hat so viele tolle Möglichkeiten und manchmal ärgert es mich, dass man darauf verzichtet, nur um sich einen vermeintlichen Geekfaktor zu erhalten. Mit genkernel hat sich jemand viel Mühe gegeben und ich habe bislang immer gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

----------

## Gladdle

Kann ich denn so einfach meine kernel- konfiguration in genkernel importieren? Dann versuche ich mich heute ein mal daran, danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

EDIT: Kann es sein das er die Konfiguration automatisch aus /usr/scr/linux/ holt und diesen dort auch kompiliert?

EDIT2: In /etc/genkernel.conf sind die Einstellungen, genkernel --lvm --luks --kernel-config="/usr/src/linux/.config" ramdiskwar der Befehl. Danke an alle  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Kleiner Hinweis noch .. wenn Du Einstellungen in /etc/genkernel.conf setzt, brauchst Du diese nicht mehr als Parameter übergeben.

----------

